# Ea211 fmic



## Mk7 jetta gang (Apr 20, 2020)

I know I saw a few ea211 block off plate installs on this forum so Can someone elaborate more on the front mount intercooler install kind of more on how to go about routing the coolant lines maybe make a video on YouTube or if anyone has any contact info to where I can ask personally cause I’m going for a crazy build.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Only a hand full of people have done the front mount intercooler. Of course you have to block of the oem piping. 


I am waiting on this one guy to post about it. He said he has it and will install soon. Poetic50 i believe his name was. I could really use the cooler charge air down here in Florida.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Only a hand full of people have done the front mount intercooler. Of course you have to block of the oem piping.
> 
> 
> I am waiting on this one guy to post about it. He said he has it and will install soon. Poetic50 i believe his name was. I could really use the cooler charge air down here in Florida.


I thought he did as well. I contacted him and sent him the link to this thread. So hopefully he can shed some light on how to do this.....if he finished installing his.

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Cherb32 said:


> I thought he did as well. I contacted him and sent him the link to this thread. So hopefully he can shed some light on how to do this.....if he finished installing his.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


We were talking about it the other day but I think he hasn't done it yet. Honestly a FMIC would look nice and aggressive. I love the look of them. 

You won't get much out of it if your not tuned though. There's a lot of other things you can do first for sure to improve performance.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

If you go to a custom tuning shop they'll be able to do all the pipping and such no problem.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hey guys! I’m sorry it took me so long to text back. It’s been long six 6 day work weeks for me and a lot of stressful court stuff too. I wish I had the Intercooler however I don’t. But I do know how exactly I’m going to route it. It has to sorta follow along with the stock piping but sorta go down and make a rough 90 degree turn then Intercooler then another rough 90 degree turn then up then straight up then another 90 degree turn then straight towards the throttle body (TB for short) then another rough 90 degree then straight down towards the TB. I know it’s a lot of turns however we could go 2.25 or 2.5 inch and sounds about right for everything. Buy an ebay Kit and a good enough either tube and fin or bar and plate Intercooler ( maybe tube and Fin if you do a lot of city because of its fast and simple cooling). If I had the part right now I could install it as I have the forge blow off pipe couplers for the TB and the turbo. However I haven’t yet got to it taking care of some bills first. Any questions let me know here or hit me up whatver youd like yall! Have a great one! 
Go on YouTube and look for Audi A3 1.4Tsi GTX 2869r making 230hp at .8 bar with a full FMIC from RTMG with a lot of their mods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SyrC4 (4 mo ago)

Poetic50 said:


> Hey guys! I’m sorry it took me so long to text back. It’s been long six 6 day work weeks for me and a lot of stressful court stuff too. I wish I had the Intercooler however I don’t. But I do know how exactly I’m going to route it. It has to sorta follow along with the stock piping but sorta go down and make a rough 90 degree turn then Intercooler then another rough 90 degree turn then up then straight up then another 90 degree turn then straight towards the throttle body (TB for short) then another rough 90 degree then straight down towards the TB. I know it’s a lot of turns however we could go 2.25 or 2.5 inch and sounds about right for everything. Buy an ebay Kit and a good enough either tube and fin or bar and plate Intercooler ( maybe tube and Fin if you do a lot of city because of its fast and simple cooling). If I had the part right now I could install it as I have the forge blow off pipe couplers for the TB and the turbo. However I haven’t yet got to it taking care of some bills first. Any questions let me know here or hit me up whatver youd like yall! Have a great one!
> Go on YouTube and look for Audi A3 1.4Tsi GTX 2869r making 230hp at .8 bar with a full FMIC from RTMG with a lot of their mods
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey I was wondering if you could link the video, Id be very interested!


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Mk7 jetta gang said:


> I know I saw a few ea211 block off plate installs on this forum so Can someone elaborate more on the front mount intercooler install kind of more on how to go about routing the coolant lines maybe make a video on YouTube or if anyone has any contact info to where I can ask personally cause I’m going for a crazy build.


Installing fmic without blocking water cooler is possible, and also works fine. But with blocking + fmic works better

Stage1 1.4tsi oem watercooler
Ambient temp:25 iat: 45 full throttle way up to 55 celcius

Stage1 1.4tsi oem watercooler + fmic system (without blocking watercooler)
Ambient temp: 25 iat 30-35 with full throttle it goes down little than stucks at 38-40 maximum

So Its worth to make this upgrade


----------



## SyrC4 (4 mo ago)

efezorba said:


> Installing fmic without blocking water cooler is possible, and also works fine. But with blocking + fmic works better
> 
> Stage1 1.4tsi oem watercooler
> Ambient temp:25 iat: 45 full throttle way up to 55 celcius
> ...


Do You by any chance know someone who has done it? Maybe a YT video or something idk, I have the 1.2 which is essentially the same aside from the slight increase in displacement so I am interested in doing this modification


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

SyrC4 said:


> Do You by any chance know someone who has done it? Maybe a YT video or something idk, I have the 1.2 which is essentially the same aside from the slight increase in displacement so I am interested in doing this modification


I did this upgrade to my car, I will share It on youtube when Its ready, still dont have time to do videoedit. If you have any questions after video I will happy to help


----------



## SyrC4 (4 mo ago)

efezorba said:


> I did this upgrade to my car, I will share It on youtube when Its ready, still dont have time to do videoedit. If you have any questions after video I will happy to help


Absolute legend my guy! I recently crashed my 1.2tsi (not my fault) so the insurance will get me an mk8 with a 1.5 with 130hp so its not all too bad but I still would love to see the video, quote me a link when its done? or whats your YT channel so I can sub?


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Mk7 jetta gang said:


> I know I saw a few ea211 block off plate installs on this forum so Can someone elaborate more on the front mount intercooler install kind of more on how to go about routing the coolant lines maybe make a video on YouTube or if anyone has any contact info to where I can ask personally cause I’m going for a crazy build.





SyrC4 said:


> Absolute legend my guy! I recently crashed my 1.2tsi (not my fault) so the insurance will get me an mk8 with a 1.5 with 130hp so its not all too bad but I still would love to see the video, quote me a link when its done? or whats your YT channel so I can sub?


I hope you dont have any injury with your crash, 1.5 130hp version is way more better

Here is youtube channel link below
1.4tsi_mk7project Youtube Channel

Fmic + watercooler install video

Intake air temperatures are insanely dropped to lower levels,
After this fmic upgrade we Installed is20 turbo from golf7 gti, surprisingly still have really low iat with 1.8bar boost
For example: Outside temp is 10 celcius degree, 80-200kmh pull, iat goes 22-23 celcius and stucks at there.

If you had any other questions about fitting fmic, just ask from 1.4tsi_mk7project instagram account via direct message


----------



## Mikevally (Apr 12, 2010)

Has anyone done this with a universal kit and documented the process? I have a shop that’s able to do the work but if I can save some serious cash and do it my self I’d much rather.


----------

